# cincinnati - 5000lb Pneumatic Forklift



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

mid 90s Mitsubishi FG25B
187" triple mast 
Side shift 
Runs good
Will deliver within 2 hrs of Cincinnati 
6500.00
Scott 513-479-0451


----------

